# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Movie Quiz

## Homer

Yop! Meqe u mbyll tema tjeter, po hapi kyt te ren. 
Voila filmi i pare, gjejeni! (Po se gjet me te paren, kam i foto tjeter)

----------


## broken_smile

s'me duket ta kem pare...

----------


## Homer

Nuk asht shum i njohun si film, qe ta baj ma te kollajt po vendos aktorin kryesor (po e njohet) me i qendrim alla shqiptarshe lol

----------


## D&G Feminine

Eric Bana  :buzeqeshje: 
Kur them une qe eshte shqiptar ky, shkodran rrezik, lol
Nuk e kam pare filmin

----------


## Homer

Te ky filmi e lu si me ken prej Malesis Madhe lol
Meqe se paska googlu askush deri tani, po ju a jap rastin. Eric Ndue Bana lu rrolin e kriminelit ma te shquar Aust.. 
Asht biopic.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Me gogle e gjeta, po s'quhet, Chopper

----------


## D&G Feminine

Shife sa ngjan me ket patriotin tend, Mario Ashikun

----------


## D&G Feminine

....................

----------


## D&G Feminine

Gjeni ket......

----------


## Homer

Dixhe e papame je ne googlim, t'ishte disiplin olimpike namin do kishe ba  :ngerdheshje: 

Chopper asht. 
_Chopper tells the intense story of Mark "Chopper" Read, a legendary criminal who wrote his autobiography while serving a jail sentence in prison._

Ky Mario amerikani, te fotoja e pare me ngja me Queen (We will rock you, sapo kaloj tani ne TV per mbylljen e lojrave lol)




Ps: *Donnie Darko* (comme on jo kaq easy)

----------


## D&G Feminine

film numer 2

----------


## Homer

Tom Hanks ky? Tek filim Philadelphia or smth like that?

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Dixhe e papame je ne googlim, t'ishte disiplin olimpike namin do kishe ba 
> 
> Chopper asht. 
> _Chopper tells the intense story of Mark "Chopper" Read, a legendary criminal who wrote his autobiography while serving a jail sentence in prison._
> 
> Ky Mario amerikani, te fotoja e pare me *ngja me Queen* (We will rock you, sapo kaloj tani ne TV per mbylljen e lojrave lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thashe se nuk eshte aq i njohur si film  :buzeqeshje: 
 jo me jo, Mario eshte yll, eshte me i bukur se Eric Bana  :zemer:

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Tom Hanks ky? Tek filim Philadelphia or smth like that?


no try again  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Homer

Po aktorin a e gjeta? Nej ndihm po s'pritove?

*Edit*: Lot per sysh tu yahoo or taj! E gjeta ma n'fund, *Ferris Buellers Day Off*
Zdi pse me ngjau me Tom Hanks ky tipi, filmin se kam pa.



Rroft sinçeriteti!

----------


## BOKE

Eshe burri i asaj qe luan tek "Sex and the City". lol

----------


## Homer

Boke veje nji, mos bo si modest tani  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## D&G Feminine

He Boke veje nje film
ti i sinCerti, veje dhe ti nje film se po ta quj ket

----------


## Homer

Prit sa ti fus i kashat buk se m'ka ik shikimi lol

----------


## PINK

> Po aktorin a e gjeta? Nej ndihm po s'pritove?
> 
> *Edit*: Lot per sysh tu yahoo or taj! E gjeta ma n'fund, *Ferris Buellers Day Off*
> Zdi pse me ngjau me Tom Hanks ky tipi, filmin se kam pa.
> 
> 
> 
> Rroft sinçeriteti!


po ste vjen turp?  :perqeshje: 

Ferris Bueller's day off eshte klasike. Si nuk e paske pare !!   :Mos:

----------

